# white fang ped



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello to everyone. I'm new on here and have been reading old posts. I know the thread was locked but did anyone ever find the answer to the question? Here's another one to research. What about the pups in the Old Navy commercials? Anybody have any info on them? My youngest daughter works at Old Navy and has not been able to find out anything on them.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think so but I would still like to know. Maybe i'll try a little more research later.


----------

